# my goldfish is now all alone...



## junta (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi There

I did a bit more reading since my first post here, and decided to 'return' two of my goldfish back to the place I got them. Done. The $10 I wasted was not all that much given the lesson I learned: 'do your homework first...'

So my only fish in my 10g start up at his point is this guy (Stubby...)










This will give me more time until I move Stubby to a larger tank. Stubby is doing O.K. for now (he is still tiny).










The problem is, I think I got a bad case of the 'chiclid bug' while doing my homework online. Then I saw a giant 'American' chiclid tank at my local store (www.Aquatropics.ca). Well, that's it: I love those giant chichlids with their largemouth bass type lips... And the attitude and the brawls (well almost). I have to admit, all that brought the most primitive, primordial, stupid-male side of me to the surface... I used to think that goldfish was it - absolutely classic. Now I think the 'goldfish scene' is a bit 'underwhelming'

But I did not stop there... I went to the dark side: forget tropical, how about local? I am talking pumpkinseed, bluegill, and yes the king of them all, largemouth bass!

I know these fish are not domestic, and that the chances, are, they will want live-fish as food, and nothing else. Never mind the size of the tank I would need for a bluegill or a pumpkinseed... 100g? Large mouth bass - 200g?

O.K. back to earth, I guess what I am looking for is display of character - I am looking for 'a pet', as opposed to 'decoration'.

Clearly, I am lost, and I need your wise thoughts to guide me with my new hobby...

Cheers


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

junta said:


> Hi There
> 
> I did a bit more reading since my first post here, and decided to 'return' two of my goldfish back to the place I got them. Done. The $10 I wasted was not all that much given the lesson I learned: 'do your homework first...'
> 
> ...


You want what we call a 'wet pet'

You want about a six foot by two foot tank if possible and a large cichlid.

My first suggestion is a flowerhorn because it sounds exactly like what you want in terms of character and appearance.

http://gallery.pethobbyist.com/data/10190image01[3]_34-med.jpg

There are dozens of choices though


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Or you can get some frontosas or discus, both will eat out of your hand and let you "pet" them, the flowerhorns arn't a bad choice either... it all depends on your taste.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I really love oscars.... If one day i ever get the room i'd go for one of those


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Good on you for doing your research! Out of all the fish I keep my goldfish are my favorite. If you're looking for 'character' go no further. Goldfish are very funny little creatures and usually my brood cracks all visitors up. Mine are hand fed and very spoiled little things that are very funny/entertaining to watch. Stubby is a cute little fella but will eventually need to be moved into at least a 20 gallon.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Brian said:


> Or you can get some frontosas or discus, both will eat out of your hand and let you "pet" them, the flowerhorns arn't a bad choice either... it all depends on your taste.


Those are also good choices. They are both slightly harder to maintain than a flowerhorn but they are good choices

Really there are about 90 choices...

Oscars, green terrors, any of the very large CA's, various tilapia species etc etc.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I like guapotes, but they can bite...


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Westender said:


> I like guapotes, but they can bite...


Everything can bite. Fish are always a 'maybe' when it comes to 'can I pet it'

The absolute most likely fish to grow up to actually enjoy your company and want to be touched is a Koi, followed by a good quality fancy goldfish, followed by a large slow american cichlid.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

My Platy's are retardedly docile....

Absolutely the most curious fish I have ever owned, if not a bit on the stupid side. They'll eat out of my hand, try to eat my hand, eat nothing thinking there is food, go crazy when I am within visual distance (for them) of the tank...I've always loved these guys, very interesting creatures. Be careful of their monstrous bite too...can lose a finger from those guys  

The upside too is that once you buy a few, you basically have platy's for life!...heh.

Probably not as "cool" as most of the other fish mentioned, but I swear I could train these things sometimes....

All in all though, spend some time watching "Stubby", you will find you will likely learn to enjoy him more as a "pet" than a decoration in time. 

He looks more like a "Herbert" by the way...


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Stewart said:


> My Platy's are retardedly docile....
> Be careful of their monstrous bite too...can lose a finger from those guys


I think this might be a wild exaggeration


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I'll show you the scars!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## junta (Feb 16, 2008)

Thank you all very much for the ideas - I am going to need to do a bit of surfing to find photos, find out about what is needed for each, etc.

Maybe a few of 'electric blues' (a compromise obviously...) could get me started before I move on to South Americans (or North!) - Not in th 10g!










Cheers


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Those bite as hard as platys watch out


----------

